# Very Dark poop!!



## Lohan (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all

Please can you help me? My little Tort is popping out very dark poop, sometimes with small trace of white. It is the very dark almost black colour that is worrying me. Please is this normal or not? 

She is an Egyptian - and her name is Tiny T. Also whilst I am here, are herbs OK to eat - she seems to love Parsley. Is there any that definitely I should avoid. I am talking specifically about herbs as I know they can be quite strong. 

How about Corriander? Dill? etc...are these harmful. Would be great if any of the experts out there can list any Herbs that MUST NOT be fed to her and any that are particularly good as a supplement.

Thank you for your help. 

Lohan.


----------



## Watermelon (Jun 16, 2011)

As far as I know, coriander is okay if eaten in moderation. This is what tortoise table says about parsley:

Parsley has diuretic properties, so if fed in excess it could cause dehydration in your tortoise. Parsley also contains high levels of oxalates, which interfere with the absorption of calcium and could potentially cause kidney damage, so although it is not a poisonous plant, and there is nothing to worry about if your tortoise has a nibble, you should avoid feeding.

As for dill, I'm not sure :S

X


----------



## Zouave (Jun 16, 2011)

Parsley is very high in Oxalic acid so not the best choice, not sure about dill but coriander is pretty much the same as parsley. This chart should help a bit http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/nutrientanalysis.htm


----------



## Lohan (Jun 16, 2011)

Oooook...Thanks so much guys! Sorry Tiny T, you make like, but your body doesn't - so a nibble it is and that's all. Thanks also for the link, I will check it out. 

What about the very dark poop? Any answers for me out there experts? It dries also very solid - like little rock pellet. 

Lohan


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Lohan:

dark poop is quite normal for tortoises. So is the white stuff.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 16, 2011)

I see dark poop all the time. It's normal


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2011)

Healthy dark poo here too


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of ours poop dark and light brown!


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2011)

in mammals, dark tarry poop can be a sign of internal bleeding, high up in the intestinal tract. 
so i understand the concern. 
I would feed a different diet, make sure she is plenty hydrated by giving soaks, and see if it changes. 
Dark leafy greens. Like Spring Mix salad, dandilions, weeds grasses...


----------

